#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Smile of Angkor

## Chittychangchang

The Smile of Angkor show is a great evening show held daily outside Siem Reap.The show aims to showcase the history of Angkor in an entertaining way. Lots of special effects are used. There is a buffet style dinner held before the show starts. Enjoy the pics... :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang



----------


## Chittychangchang



----------


## Neo

Nice... plenty of dancing going on in the Wat back in the day  :Wink:

----------


## Chittychangchang



----------


## Chittychangchang

The show has been getting a lot of bad reviews on Trip Advisor recently..

----------


## TTraveler

Why are there so many bad reviews? It seems like a great show to me, a lot of dancing, interesting cultural background, and nice buffet.

----------

